# coronado 27



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

1


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

You might check the thread on this site about the Coronado 25. Kinda sums up my opinion on them. Back in the 80's when I was upgrading from a daysailor to a small cruiser, I spent a lot of time looking at a bunch of 70's sailboats with no real clue as to their reputations. I crawled all over Bristols, Catalinas, Kittiwakes, Hunters, Grampians, Coronados and more. 

With so many to look at in our local yard, it was pretty easy to figure out which ones were built for the long haul. I couldn't get off the Coronado fast enough. Particularly, the deck seemed like a trampoline...coulda been just that boat, but there was nothing about the boat that impressed me as being other than the least it could be. 

I ended up with a 1972 Grampian 26 that I sailed for the next decade...night and day different in build quality as compared to the Coronado. 

That isn't to say people don't find happiness even on McGregors, but when you figure all the time you'll spend on your boat, and all the labor and 
$'s you WILL put into it, it seems like a you'd want a boat you KNOW is built reasonably stout. There are so many good boats out there for not a lot of loot. 

As you know, this site will likely give you all the info you need on this subject. Also, if you're planning on having your potential boat surveyed, you might locate a good surveyor in advance and bounce a few ideas off him. A good one knows their boats, and the boats in your area. They also have a handle on values. 

Happy hunting.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I concur with Siamese. While many are safely enjoying sheltered coastal cruising on Coronados of various sizes, comparitively speaking there are many better boats out there.

The Coronados are usually attractively priced, but in this case you will likely be getting what you pay for. Personally I find most Coronados designs aesthetically lacking too.

In today's market you can expect to do better.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I agree with their view point: You definitely get what you pay for in a sailboat. If a boat is really more inexpensive... there is a good reason. There are many, many decent 1970's boats available [i.e. Ericson, Pearson, C&C, etc.]. You can find them at very attractive discount prices in today's market. Just be willing to save up for your dream boat, which may require patience and lots of homework. 
But, I would not buy any Coronado.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I agree with others, with one caviat: price. Yes, Coronados were "economically" built and are not of the highest quality. And it's also true that you get what you pay for. What's your budget and what is the asking price of the Coronado 27 you're considering? 

If your budget is sufficiently large enough, you'll have plenty of better choices. However, having been a low budget sailboat shopper, I know that the pickings can indeed be slim. If it's a starter boat that fits your budget and meets the safety requirements of your intended use, then a Coronado may be just right. 

I personally shopped some late 1960's Coronado 25's a couple of years ago and went away thinking they were decent coastal/bay starter boats for the price.


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

1


----------



## moles (Dec 19, 2008)

*Respectfully disagree*

Coronados may not be the elite sailors, but I'd stack my 40 yr old 27 up against many. I just singled her from Ft Lauderdale to Key West in 25 to 40 with 4-6. It was a workout, but what a blast! This boat hauls closer than many. Contrary to what some have said, this is, if kept up well, a very strong boat.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

It was on my list, but I opted to spend more on my late 80s vintage boat instead of significantly less on a 60s-70s vintage.

Still, we are only talking about a difference in price of a few thousand. The bottom paint and marina are the same costs no matter. 

That wide, flat deck on the Coronado must be tight. I mean tight!! Otherwise, walk away. 

I think they are cool boats though...


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

This boat that you are looking at isn't yellow is it?  

I assume the infamous Capt Neal does not follow SailNet, otherwise he would be all over this.

Jack


----------



## deryk (Dec 6, 2003)

yeah what ever happened to Captain Neil? His site went down awhile ago.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The look and feel of the boat will somewhat depend on the sailor using it as beauty is in the eye of the beholder but these boats are generally fairly priced and they are about right for what they can do.


----------

